# ABC News Bans Flag Lapel Pins



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

I don't think much of Snopes but this one is probably true because it is ABC. :eyeroll:

Since when is support for preventing our death & destruction some sort of a "cause"? Since when is patriotism to be discouraged. I urge you to boycott ABC and its sponsors and affiliates.
We're slowly losing everything our country stands for, and everything our men and women fought and died to preserve.
Please forward this to as many as you can. You can verify it by going to:
http://www.snopes.com/rumors/noflags.asp


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

> After the 9/11 attacks, some on-air personnel in network news departments expressed interest in bending that rule, a circumstance that led to a contentious public debate about the appropriateness of such displays - one side claiming that journalists should be allowed to exhibit symbols of their patriotism just as much as any other Americans, the other holding that journalists should refrain from wearing such items in order to maintain an image of impartial neutrality and lessen the chances that they (especially reporters working overseas) could be harmed by those who might view them as an arm of the American government


That is script directly from Snopes' explanation of how something can be true and false at the same time. Can you read it without laughing? The thought of a major network news team making a statement inferring they do not already appear to be an arm of the government makes me almost lose consciousness from laughing so hard :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Just another example of how biased Snopes is. uke:


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

snopes is garbage.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

hunter9494 said:


> snopes is garbage.


I'm beginning to agree. I thought factcheck was the best thing since sliced bread. Since catching them at a couple of things I know were wrong I don't have much faith in them anymore either.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

Snopes is bad, but compared to factcheck it *IS* better than sliced bread! But factcheck does illustrate how influencial and effective the internet can be. It's truly a brilliant scheme. The name, everything about it...except the one minor detail of being a propoganda tool of misinformation for, and funded by, the left. :eyeroll:


----------

